# Chinese batterys plus other expensive bits needs ordering.



## 1 Cup (Apr 7, 2021)

Looking at ordering my Chinese batterys for all electric van build this week 
Buget £1600 for 16 cells 3.6v @ 270ah upto 310ah. To Somerset. 
But not good with the internet / aliexpress / twitter, but have what's app.
Any help  or advice please


----------



## Tookey (Apr 7, 2021)

Likely I am being dense but what are you are asking for help or advice with? What website to order from?


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 7, 2021)

Stretch your budget to 3 of these? £1800









						12v 100AH Poweroad Infinity Lithium LiFePO4 Battery with Bluetooth Monitoring - Alpha Batteries
					

Poweroad - Time to go Lithium




					www.alpha-batteries.co.uk


----------



## 1 Cup (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks guys but wanted to build my own, ie self build.  Lol. paperwork is not my strong point in English let alone Asian.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 7, 2021)

im watching these at the moment trying to convince myself but don’t know whether 1x 150 or 200 is better than 2 x 100 presently got 2 x 125 normal batteries so either would be an upgrade


----------



## Lemut (Apr 7, 2021)

Just make sure you have low temperature charging protection 'somewhere'. This guy5s channel is worth a visit if you are getting into batteries and all things solar  https://youtube.com/c/WillProwse


----------



## wildebus (Apr 7, 2021)

The way I read the screenshots in the first post is this:

FIRST ONE:  16 x 3.2V 280Ah Batteries for £1,604.   this would give you a 12V 1,120AH Battery bank
SECOND ONE:  8 x 3.2V 280Ah Batteries for £756.  this would give you a 12V 560AH Battery bank  (or get two kits?  12V 1,120AH for £1,512)
THIRD: 4 x 3.2V 310Ah Batteries for £978.  this would give you a 310AH Battery bank.

add in cost of BMS - need 4 for first, 2 for second, 1 for third.  Around £40 each say for a decent one?
then the packaging, boxes, bits and pieces.

Of the ones you listed, the last one is much more expensive than the others per AH, the middle one appears best value


----------



## Harryw (Apr 7, 2021)

Have a look at the DIY Lithium thread, in particular seek out Phils post about what and where he’s ordered from. I ordered the same but just enough for one 280ah battery, whereas Phil is building x4 like you seem to want to do.
I will probably build another now I’m happy with process and mechanics, as a single battery no matter how big it is is a single point of failure/disaster!
we both ordered via Basen on Alibaba, they have a good track record. And Alibaba takes the payment and deals with the assurance what was ordered is delivered, otherwise they do not release the money to the supplier. The whole process whilst outwardly daunting actually was no more difficult than buying off eBay in the U.K.
what ever you do ensure you get a full DDP price, that is a delivered to your door and all import duties and taxes paid up front by them in the quoted price. If you think about duty and vat alone you’re knocking on the door of 24%, not including shipping half way around the world. So if the price says shipping is £50 for £1500 order something isn’t right,


----------



## Harryw (Apr 7, 2021)

Here’s an example of 4x280ah batteries on alibaba from Basen. Don’t forget you need a BMS for each battery pack too at about £40. Then add about 25% for duties and shipping. Ours came overland and took around 2 months. These are not shipped by air, despite what some suppliers may claim.
Eg




__





						Wholesale Basen lithium battery recharger lifepo4 cell 280ah 3.2v lifepo4 pack batteries From m.alibaba.com
					

Wholesale Basen lithium battery recharger lifepo4 cell 280ah 3.2v lifepo4 pack batteries from  on m.alibaba.com




					m.alibaba.com


----------



## SquirrellCook (Apr 7, 2021)

I’ll be making the Chinese investment once my owner says yes.


----------



## 1 Cup (Apr 8, 2021)

Harryw said:


> Have a look at the DIY Lithium thread, in particular seek out Phils post about what and where he’s ordered from. I ordered the same but just enough for one 280ah battery, whereas Phil is building x4 like you seem to want to do.
> I will probably build another now I’m happy with process and mechanics, as a single battery no matter how big it is is a single point of failure/disaster!
> we both ordered via Basen on Alibaba, they have a good track record. And Alibaba takes the payment and deals with the assurance what was ordered is delivered, otherwise they do not release the money to the supplier. The whole process whilst outwardly daunting actually was no more difficult than buying off eBay in the U.K.
> what ever you do ensure you get a full DDP price, that is a delivered to your door and all import duties and taxes paid up front by them in the quoted price. If you think about duty and vat alone you’re knocking on the door of 24%, not including shipping half way around the world. So if the price says shipping is £50 for £1500 order something isn’t right,



Yes this is what I need. A big Thank you.
Like  DDP.
Best ali to buy from???  Lol

Cell
The unit price is upto £100.00 per cell @ 310ah. 
@270 , 280ah is cheaper . At £65.00 per cell
Delivery
But the delivery  and price's do vary from 15 days to 90 days and  £31.00 upto £30 per cell delivery charges.
So


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 13, 2021)

How did you get on with this 1 cup?


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

Not gone forward as yet, as moved house and not been away for more than 2 nights in van.
Ie still very scared of spending £2000 in China, to have it sit on drive.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> How did you get on with this 1 cup?


Been watching Andy utub off grid garage and he's very impressive.  Evan tho he's upside down,foreign Aussie.. go to guy after wildbus.
Seen some vids on 310ah cells and it's off putting,  as they are being returned  = will prowes, USA


----------



## wildebus (Oct 17, 2021)

Those 210AH Blue EVE Cells look very good I have to say.  I'd probably look at those if I were building a battery.  But I, like you, am wary of spending a large chunk of money with an unknown seller half-way round the world 

You will have almost certainly find that prices have gone up as well for a number of reasons
1)  VAT is charged at source for UK buyers now from markets such as Ali Express.  So no more 'fingers crossed' might slip under the radar.
2)  Lithium Demand has gone up at the same time that Lithium Battery production has dropped due to factory issues in China
3)  Shipping costs generally have rocketed
4)  CCP (Chinese Govt) have imposed an additional shipped "safety" surcharge on Dangerous Goods  (which Lithium is classified as)


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh dear so not coming down  in price ?.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

Price is the last thing . The new houae is just that ! It's not on the old maps,  so delivery is a issue. 
Still not decided on the bms as this JK all singing all dancing bms needs a booster for 4s looks like it tops at the moment. 

From china still saving heaps.= cheapest prices at 500 per 310ah. Thats 100ah for nothing.x4.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 18, 2021)

I have gone ahead with my order.  Stupidly I then started read peoples comments about them.  The one that was initially a worry was the damage being done to them.  Then I realised it was experimenters with no brains and too much money. 
What ever you do don't use the rigid battery links.  The cells change size whilst being charged and discharged.  If you do use rigid links they need a hump in them to allow movement and not to damage the cell connections.
Some of the preferred names are no longer to be trusted.  I used Basen  and they have started to get complaints.  Though it's a job to know as it could be idiots damaging the cells and then expecting a refund.
I went for prismatic cells and these are the ones that there is controversy over clamping them or not.
I think now the round cells might be a better option if you plan on abusing them.  They still come in a blue rectangular package.  
So two months of praying ahead 

Oh and btw, the pricing is going up as it is also for solar panels.  I think everyone is worring about powering their homes.


----------



## stevenedwards (Oct 18, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> Looking at ordering my Chinese batterys for all electric van build this week
> Buget £1600 for 16 cells 3.6v @ 270ah upto 310ah. To Somerset.
> But not good with the internet / aliexpress / twitter, but have what's app.
> Any help  or advice pleaseView attachment 96032View attachment 96033View attachment 96034


Don't bother with these, go to Roamer vans and pick up one of their 400AH batteries with 10% off preorder for £1440 - I've bought one, no need to make your own at these prices. Bewst of luck


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 18, 2021)

You can get "B" grade cells cheaper than I'm paying.  Stick them in a plastic box and advertise their capacity below what they are.  Then you can guarantee their capacity for a few years knowing full well they were well over before hand.
Many of the commercial ones are in boxes too big for their capacity, that suggests they are up to the same trick.
If your happy with your purchase, long may it last.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> You can get "B" grade cells cheaper than I'm paying.  Stick them in a plastic box and advertise their capacity below what they are.  Then you can guarantee their capacity for a few years knowing full well they were well over before hand.
> Many of the commercial ones are in boxes too big for their capacity, that suggests they are up to the same trick.
> If your happy with your purchase, long may it last.


I think there seems to be two reliable ways to go ....
1) Buy your battery from a Reputable Dealer who sells recognised major brands - more expensive, but more chance of getting what is advertised and with ongoing backup
2) Do a DIY jobby, but based around Reputable Sellers and recognised Cells and BMSes - less chance of buying duff goods but still a bigger risk for sure than 1) as warranty from a seller half way round the world is tricky if they don't want to play ball.

Always possible to save money with a 'bargain', but bargains can often work out rather expensive sometimes.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I have gone ahead with my order.  Stupidly I then started read peoples comments about them.  The one that was initially a worry was the damage being done to them.  Then I realised it was experimenters with no brains and too much money.
> What ever you do don't use the rigid battery links.  The cells change size whilst being charged and discharged.  If you do use rigid links they need a hump in them to allow movement and not to damage the cell connections.
> Some of the preferred names are no longer to be trusted.  I used Basen  and they have started to get complaints.  Though it's a job to know as it could be idiots damaging the cells and then expecting a refund.
> I went for prismatic cells and these are the ones that there is controversy over clamping them or not.
> ...


Ref Battery Links, this video will interest you .... 




the fact it is a 48V system rather than 12V has no relevance of course.  Still bus bars fitted.
Came across this just this evening and it is both entertaining and interesting to watch (all the way through).  What I really like is that there is virtually nothing in the video I would have done differently to her in this test  (didn't shout "noooo" at the screen once  )


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 19, 2021)

I chose to buy two branded LiFePO4 batteries.

The technology is still relatively immature.

The dealer and distributor have provided excellent backup. There have been ongoing issues with the performance of the batteries. I am optimistic that the problems have now been resolved. This has been achieved by providing two replacement sets of batteries; so I am now on the third set.

In addition, as a goodwill gesture, I have been refunded about 11% of the purchase price for the inconvenience and my time.

And there's a five year guarantee!

I know which option I prefer.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 19, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Ref Battery Links, this video will interest you ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you David, at least she wasn't as painful as most.  I suspect the unexpected results were due to the quality of the metal in the rigid bars.
It does have me thinking as too a fabricated bus bar or a pressed solid bar with a expansion hump in it.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 19, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> I chose to buy two branded LiFePO4 batteries.
> 
> The technology is still relatively immature.
> 
> ...


I think to be fair,  the actual performance of the batteries in terms of power delivery has been excellent. What HAS given issues is the way the two batteries have worked together to give a balanced (even) output between the two batteries, and the over-sensitive voltage protection on charge.
And the only way you would be aware of this is due to the advanced BMS that tells you what is happening.  Yes, they are annoying and should be sorted, but it doesn't impact the usability.

Most Lithium batteries do not have that info available to the user so they would not have a clue about if there was a problem (there is a great Facebook self-build page where people go on about how lithium batteries with Bluetooth are not suitable for connecting together, but non-bluetooth are fine. Not understanding that the only reason non-bluetooth "don't have the same problem" is that those people don't have a way to tell what is happening with those batteries.  to take a popular phrase... SMH


----------



## wildebus (Oct 19, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Thank you David, at least she wasn't as painful as most.  I suspect the unexpected results were due to the quality of the metal in the rigid bars.
> It does have me thinking as too a fabricated bus bar or a pressed solid bar with a expansion hump in it.


Maybe it is just what I am used to, but I have always reverted to cables rather than bars, with enough length to give a slight bend to avoid strain and pull on an movement.
I think some people look at the bars supplied and think they need to replicate them as they must be the best way as that is what the manufacturers supplied.
 No, that is what they supplied as that is the cheapest way to supply a product to the minimum quality they can get away with.


PS.  I hope after that test in the video, she replaces the main cables from battery bank to the big Anderson plug? That looked a bit undersized really


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 19, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Ref Battery Links, this video will interest you ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am persuaded to copy her flexible bus bars rather than my cut 1.5mm copper plate. 
 I am still waiting for a last component from America before  I can do a final test and then install  my 200amphour diy Lithium under my camper. So I could order up crimps without much lost time.


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 19, 2021)

My last relay just arrived.
 I looked at a couple of you tube videos where people opened up manufacturered lithium phosphate batteries, intended for vehicles. Inside Both used solid bus bars. My feeling is there cannot be much in it between solid and cable  cell connectors.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 19, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> My last relay just arrived.
> I looked at a couple of you tube videos where people opened up manufacturered lithium phosphate batteries, intended for vehicles. Inside Both used solid bus bars. My feeling is there cannot be much in it between solid and cable  cell connectors.


For most companies, profit is more important than product quality.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 19, 2021)

I spotted some Lifepo4 100ah battery’s for just under £400 including VAT yesterday so prices are still dropping for shop bought batterys. By shop bought I mean non diy


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> I spotted some Lifepo4 100ah battery’s for just under £400 including VAT yesterday so prices are still dropping for shop bought batterys. By shop bought I mean non diy


Probably the only thing that is not going up in price then?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 19, 2021)

I saw those roamer type batteries this morning and they are about 400 dollars in china.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 19, 2021)

These are in the U.K. delivered in a couple of days. Not gone into how good or bad they are, it was the price caught my attention






						LifePo4 Battery 12v 100Ah Up to 7000 Deep Cycles with BMS Lithium Iron Phosphate Battery for Trolling Motor Solar Panels RV Boat Golf Cart Off Grid Applications Household Appliances Include Charger: Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science
					

LifePo4 Battery 12v 100Ah Up to 7000 Deep Cycles with BMS Lithium Iron Phosphate Battery for Trolling Motor Solar Panels RV Boat Golf Cart Off Grid Applications Household Appliances Include Charger: Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science



					smile.amazon.co.uk


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 19, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> For most companies, profit is more important than product quality.



If you can make them yourself, is flexible really more expensive?


----------



## activecampers (Oct 20, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I saw those roamer type batteries this morning and they are about 400 dollars in china.


Are you sure they were identical?  Some may be, but some are their design and unique to them?  I guess there may not be a lot in it of course, may well be generic parts etc.  But, UK based support and warrantee replacement.  (Which of course you pay a premium for)


----------



## activecampers (Oct 20, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> I chose to buy two branded LiFePO4 batteries.
> 
> The technology is still relatively immature.
> 
> ...


What brand ?   And what were the issues?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 20, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> If you can make them yourself, is flexible really more expensive?


It depends on what equipment you have.  Punching solid links will be cheaper and more reliable than a fabricated cable.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 20, 2021)

activecampers said:


> What brand ?   And what were the issues?


Poweroad Sub Zero Infiniti.

The batteries are fine and perform well singly. But I have two in parallel and the Bluetooth BMS has reported a variance in the state of charge that increases as the batteries are discharged. The effect can be that one battery is almost fully discharged whilst the other still has a significant amount of charge.

I reported this problem in June soon after installation but only recently has the solution been confirmed. In the meantime the suspicion was that the batteries themselves were the issue.

The solution is updated firmware and the interconnection of the two batteries using a data cable between the respective comms ports. This permits the batteries and the individual cells to balance.

This has been done with the third set of batteries and I will monitor the situation. Others have reported that this solution works.

The dealer who offered a partial reimbursement was Alpha Batteries. Well done to them for providing this without prompting.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 3, 2021)

What a surprize today.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 3, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> Poweroad Sub Zero Infiniti.
> 
> The batteries are fine and perform well singly. But I have two in parallel and the Bluetooth BMS has reported a variance in the state of charge that increases as the batteries are discharged. The effect can be that one battery is almost fully discharged whilst the other still has a significant amount of charge.
> 
> ...


An update.

The situation has not been resolved. 

So after three sets of batteries, firmware update and installation of a comms cable between the batteries, I am returning the Poweroad batteries to Alpha.

They are supplying a 200Ah low temperature battery with Bluetooth as a replacement. 

This is made by a company called Topband whose products are about to be introduced in the UK.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 4, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> What a surprize today.
> 
> View attachment 103943


Ho so pritty. !
And daily bms nice. 24v or 12


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 4, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> Ho so pritty. !
> And daily bms nice. 24v or 12


24 volt


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 11, 2021)

I was planning on making some temporary links this weekend. Fortunately the hydraulic crimper, crimp terminals and wire turned up today.  Going home early I picked up some flange nuts, so in the morning I’ll bolt it up and try giving it a charge. Hopefully there shouldn’t be to much imbalance.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 12, 2021)

All good, that looks lovely.  
I wanted my front teeth for Christmas once ! I now want Chinese batteries. 
Are you compression or free standing ?


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 12, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 12, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> All good, that looks lovely.
> I wanted my front teeth for Christmas once ! I now want Chinese batteries.
> Are you compression or free standing ?


I’ve decided life is to short and I’m not prepared to mess around to much. I’m just going to make a simple pocketed box lined with high density foam.  No top or bottoming balancing. Even the idea of heating them seems overkill.  Just a small duct from your plumbed air heating should be enough for them if they are inside. An idea Wildebus mentioned.
Today I put a 12 amp charger on the pack for a couple of hours. I would have liked to have run it for longer, but the table was required for another job.
Observations.
Very little voltage drift so that is good.
Using a 12 amp charger is like urinating to put a house fire out.
I think Betty’s solar array will be like using a tea spoon to top up a bath tub.
Also the battery charger gets hot enough to cook an egg.  Don’t forget to ventilate them.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 12, 2021)

500 amps will ron van for five days min. In south england we only have cold snaps. Most vans are just parked / stored ! At that time. I think its overkill but mine are inside van , near heat duct pipe 
30 amp charger is the min needed I think. A 50amp should warm batteries cells while at charge.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 12, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Using a 12 amp charger is like urinating to put a house fire out.


Yea, you want a 16A. I've seen one for sale somewhere...


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 12, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Yea, you want a 16A. I've seen one for sale somewhere...


I‘m surprised you still have it, I guess most people only have baby motor homes  

Betty has a 50 amp charger I think.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 12, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I‘m surprised you still have it, I guess most people only have baby motor homes
> 
> Betty has a 50 amp charger I think.



Yea, 24V is a bit less common. I'll eBay it when I can be arsed lol.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 13, 2021)

I do only have a baby motorbike but.....
With my 200 ah battery I am so pleased  that my victron li ct charges off the alternator/starter battery at 40 to 60 amps. I estimate 60 amp at first and 40 amp as the batteries near full. With my use I could be in a Scottish winter for 5 days and recharge in about 4 hours of driving. That is so much better than a 30 amp b2b and my old 80ah AGM . That never charged at 30 amp for more than 10 minutes before dropping  finally to single figures.
 Extrapolating to your capacity I would go for at least 50 amp or even more.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 13, 2021)

Ill have to grow into my van as all the stuff is so expensive for what they are ! As I have no buget, but want the most robust system. I know very little about best item  for the job  ! So  bits and pieces are added as needed, after reading up on the experiences from others. So victron is the most talked about , with 5 years guarantee. 
I chosen them for van and by the summer I should have the batteries I want to.

Now have 30ah solar controller,  b2b 30ah and a smart shunt,  100 ah battery.  200w solar the only over kill I want is the Chinese batteries. But I'm getting brave, £500 in 3 months is good going in my world.



.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 13, 2021)

Buy wisely and you can resell items when you change 

You do get occasional bargains popping up on eBay for Victron kit where an organisation is revamping their install.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 13, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> I do only have a baby motorbike but.....
> With my 200 ah battery I am so pleased  that my victron li ct charges off the alternator/starter battery at 40 to 60 amps. I estimate 60 amp at first and 40 amp as the batteries near full. With my use I could be in a Scottish winter for 5 days and recharge in about 4 hours of driving. That is so much better than a 30 amp b2b and my old 80ah AGM . That never charged at 30 amp for more than 10 minutes before dropping  finally to single figures.
> Extrapolating to your capacity I would go for at least 50 amp or even more.


I'm not doing any electric cooking in Betty. So my demands for the Betty build are humble.  Even though Murky is very efficient, I'm hoping the 24 volt system on Betty will be better.  What I'm planning is being able to smile during a week or so of rain with out having to use the generator. 
The idea of making the local lights go dim whilst charging is not good.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 13, 2021)

First an apology for my predictive text obviously it wanted motorbike when I wrote motorhome.  
  Yes charging on hookup is another matter.  There are obviously restrictions. We always wildcamp and do not have a hookup cable. My only alternative to solar, is charging whilst driving. So it has been a revelation to get 60 to 40 amps of that as opposed to 30 amps for 10 minutes dscending to lower values for the rest of our sometimes short journeys. We are in Valencia  in December, maybe getting 10 ah daily from solar and may only drive for 20 minutes to the next day's walk or even stay in place for another day. Now our leisure battery is no worry.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 13, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> Ill have to grow into my van as all the stuff is so expensive for what they are ! As I have no buget, but want the most robust system. I know very little about best item  for the job  ! So  bits and pieces are added as needed, after reading up on the experiences from others. So victron is the most talked about , with 5 years guarantee.
> I chosen them for van and by the summer I should have the batteries I want to.
> 
> Now have 30ah solar controller,  b2b 30ah and a smart shunt,  100 ah battery.  200w solar the only over kill I want is the Chinese batteries. But I'm getting brave, £500 in 3 months is good going in my world.
> ...


Exactly the same for me and that’s the way I did it, buying something as I hit a bottleneck. I am not sure that I didn’t make a mistake buying the 2xVictron 30amp chargers rather than a second hand 50/60amp Votronic but I wanted to rule out kit being faulty. Certainly silly money when you look over 30amp chargers, even at 30amp it is bad enough. My current bottle neck is my genny will only run one charger at once, it’s never ending


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 14, 2021)

i store my motorhome at a local farm only about a mile from the house because i have solar panels on the roof the farmers son decided i was obviously an expert (if he only knew) and has been explaining his plans to power his stables etc by solar he was very excitedly showing me this printout of an e bay advert for modules from ex car batteries, though apparently he has now moved on to buying a new  full replacement pack for a nissan leaf at a subsidised price of £4500 for 40kwh to replace the earlier models with a 30kwh or i think that’s what he said , i just wondered whether these repurposed veh batteries might be a way to go in the future,


----------



## wildebus (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting.

Doing some maths ....
7.6V battery with 410Wh Capacity - converting to numbers people like to think of for Leisure Batteries, that is 53Ah@7.6V
For a typical 12V system, you would need a pair of them in series (to double the voltage) and drop the voltage through a converter to make it suitable for a 12V system, giving you maybe 12V @85Ah  (minimal losses in conversion and no power wasted - a big if)
And you then need a Charging system which will run at 16.8V  (8.4V is quoted as the fully charged voltage and you are in series so doubling up).  That would be a challenge I think.

A typical 12V 100Ah Lead acid battery is quoted as having 1200Wh  (12V 100Ah Lithium is 1280Wh), so ignoring any voltage complications, they are a third of the power.  To get in the realm of 1200Wh, you need 3 of them, which would be £225.   
Not bad if they were lithium batteries pre-packaged, but for what would be a DIY build, more expensive I think than brand new cells that would be a lot easier to configure, use and recharge.

I think there a few people who have repurposed Leaf Batteries in the US, but I don't know if they would do so now and doubt it at that kind of price.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 14, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Doing some maths ....
> 7.6V battery with 410Wh Capacity - converting to numbers people like to think of for Leisure Batteries, that is 53Ah@7.6V
> ...



I wonder if splitting the modules (2 parallel, then 2 series) into individual cells is an option? Then join them up series to make 12V


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 14, 2021)

You'd be better off getting the Chinese, than taking that chance and trouble.  896 watts per cell as supplied.  280ah @3.2 volts


----------



## wildebus (Dec 14, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I wonder if splitting the modules (2 parallel, then 2 series) into individual cells is an option? Then join them up series to make 12V


if each module is 7.6V nominal, 8.4 Charged, how can you get to 12V? are there 4 x 3.6/4.2V cells in a module?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 14, 2021)

wildebus said:


> if each module is 7.6V nominal, 8.4 Charged, how can you get to 12V? are there 4 x 3.6/4.2V cells in a module?



From the ad it sounded like they were in a mixture of parallel and series, I didn't do the maths but figured they would be standard voltage.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 14, 2021)

7 modules in parallel for a 48V bank apparently


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 14, 2021)

i didn’t understand exactly what the guy was saying (what’s new. ) but there was something about if instead of the modules he bought the replacement pack it would be simpler to step down ? to what he required for his installation given that lighting aside he was planning on some form of inverter


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 14, 2021)

There has been some talk about end of life EV batteries being reused for offline solar energy storage on the grid. This is apparently more environmentally friendly than recycling them.

Seems a good idea to me ...


----------

